# Your Top 5 Films that Changed Your Life



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

What movies changed you life? Emotionally, physically, completely changed the course of your life? 

They can be any movie, bad, good, mediocre, it just had to change your life in some way.

For example, a movie that inspired you to take a certain career. Or inspired you to take a chance. Things like that.

My Top 5:
5. Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds
This is the first Hitchcock film that I saw, I literally covered my eyes when I saw the guy's eyes poked out. It remains as one of my favorite classic films that first introduced a theme of nature vs man to me instead of just some silly slapstick film.
4. Get Carter
60s crime film that is humorous and "cool" at the same time. I love the style of a 60s film, led me to check out Blow Up and other 60s crime thrillers. Inspires me to write a screenplay in this genre.
3. Fight Club
This is the first stylish film I remember watching, its dark and claustophobic atmosphere was something new for me. And I loved it.
2. Cashback
First film that convinced me into becoming a film director. Loved the story-telling style and narration.
1. Memento
Another crime thriller but in the neo-noir genre. It's backwards style introduced a new way of storytelling, eliminating all my prejudices of non-linear storytelling that my father "taught" me. I thank TDK for introducing me to Christopher Nolan, but Memento has a higher place in my heart. Memento is the film that 100% clarified my goal in the film business.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 5, 2009)

Why don't you start us off Chee?


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm working on it. 

Edit: Done.


----------



## Jotacon (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not sure if five films have _changed my life_ per se, but there are some that have influenced me significantly or like you say in the OP changed me emotionally. I'll probably come back here tommorow to make a list, because this topic is too good to let go.
Do like your list though Memento is one of my all time favourite movies.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 5, 2009)

Antwone Fisher, this movie single handedly saved my life. When I was in foster care, they let us watch this movie once. It brung me back from the brink of insanity and returned my hope. 

My favorite Scenes


----------



## mystictrunks (Apr 5, 2009)

1/2.Clerks
Possibly my favorite film of all time and definitely the most important. I saw it in 8th grade and it helped me realize something very important. Uncomfortable thoughts are hilarious and I'm not weird for coming up with them. This realization has influenced everything from my personal life to my train wreck of a comedy career.

2/1.Bamboozled
My favorite Spike Lee film. Since the minute I finished watching it I began paying closer attention to the way my people are portrayed in entertainment and I'm saddened by the fact that  "The New Millennium Minstrel Show" isn't just fiction. It definitely had an influence for my interest in history and media which lead to my current career path.

3.Imitation of Life(1959)
A classic late 50's film. It's simply one of the first films I remember watching and one of the first to have a lasting impact on me. It's also a genuinely good film. After re-watching it as I got older I realized the message, or at the very least I think I got it.

4.Boogie Nights
If I were ever to make a movie it would be something like Boogie Nights. A heart wrenching story about drug abuse, prejudice, success, failure and porn. 

5.Pulp Fiction/Kill Bill/Jackie Brown
I have a thing for corny dialog.


----------



## Federer (Apr 5, 2009)

Very hard to decide and lol to changed my life. 

Here I go:

1. Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers

I saw the Fellowship on DVD and I thought it was lame as fuck. I was 14 years old or something and the movie didn't interest me. Later that year we went to the movies and I saw the sequal. Well, to be short I never had a feeling like that after watching a movie. I was blown away, the fight in Helmsdeep was SUGOI,  I never experienced the same feeling again. It was better than sex.  

2. The Shawshank Redemption

I cried. Poor Dufresne, he struggled very hard in the jail. The great role play between Freeman and Robbins is amazing. Becoming best friends, understand each other etc.

3. The Godfather I/II

Brillaint movie about the mafia. Marlon Brando/Robert de Niro and Al Pacino are simply owning in this movie. 

4. Ong Bak

Don't be surprised. I really like Asian martial arts movies. And this was a whole new/fresh style for a movie. No Kung Fu, but Muay Thai with elements of other styles. Tony Jaa was simply owning in this movie. _Fuck Muay Thai._ Tony Jaa: 

5. Goodfellas

Joe Pesci is taking care.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Apr 5, 2009)

Not many films changed my life, 5 would be excessive, but I'll try.


American History X:
Made me realize that blaming others and getting pissed off all the time never got me anywhere in life and was exhausting carrying around so much negative emotions all the time.

American Beauty/Fight Club:
It's like for the first time after watching these two movies I'm consciously making decisions in my life.  Before I would just follow conventions in fear of being outcasted.

Lion King:
The core reason I want to be an illustrator.  Had me hooked when I was a child and the love for it never waned.  When I decided I didn't want to do pre med I decided to pursue my lifelong dream at being an illustrator instead.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2009)

Going to be.......both strange and difficult for me. In no order

1) Jaws: This one is easy. I saw this when I was like 3-5(accounts vary; I remember the day I saw it clearly, but dont remember how old I was exactly). When I saw this, I began to love sharks and horror movies.....which eventually spilled into movies in general. My love of sharks sort of died down though.

2) Zombie: lol, when I first saw this, I thought it was the best zombie movie ever, even moreso than the works of Romero. I loved how it was directed and it made me want to be a director. 

3) Seven: Not the movie that made me want to become a screenwriter(I dont remember even when I decided to become a screenwriter), but it did kind of inspire my first(and hopefully selling) script.

4) Rashomon: The only one that inspired me as a person. Beautiful movie.

5) Friday the 13th/The Thing: Both of these inspired me as a potential horror director. 

No Mario Bava films? Shame.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 5, 2009)

Only 1. Battle Royale.

What a dystopia. And then I read the novel, and was more blown away.


----------



## Chee (Apr 5, 2009)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> Not many films changed my life, 5 would be excessive, but I'll try.



You did hit 4.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 21, 2009)

1.Gone with the wind: Such beauty and romance<3 Not to mention a kick-ass heroine. Truly such a strong woman.
2. Beavis and Butt head do america: wut can I say I'm a Beavis and Butthead fan and I'm not afraid to say it.I've watched the movie over 100 times. Yes, I've kept count.
3.Pulp fiction: So many awesome scenes. Quentin Tarantino is a genius.
4. The Haunting(1963 version):If only all horror movies could be like this. This movie didn't even need blood and gore to be scary.
5.Romy and Michele's High School Reunion: Such a fun comical movie.XD

extra: A Patch of Blue: The only movie to ever make me cry.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 21, 2009)

In no real order:

Gojira
2001: A Space Oddessy
The Godfather
Psycho
Star Wars (1977)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't really think theres even one that changed my life, unless documentaries count.

Tho Battle Royale blew me away, and so did Casshern. Not many movies have done that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> I don't really think theres even one that changed my life, unless documentaries count.
> 
> Tho Battle Royale blew me away, and so did Casshern. Not many movies have done that.



Casshern put me in a coma. Seriously, it bored me up until the end. It has an ending that stayed with me for a long time.......

Battle Royale is one wierd ass movie for me. I love the novel, am mixed on the manga(too pornographic), and I keep changing my mind in the movie. The first time I saw it, I didnt care for it. The 2nd time, I loved(even to the point of probably thinking it was 4/4 star worthy). The third time, I was more in the middle.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 21, 2009)

None really so I'll just list five:

1. Most Godzilla movies
2.The thing or something like that
3.Lion King
4.Pulp Fiction
5.John Q.()


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> None really so I'll just list five:
> 
> 1. Most Godzilla movies
> 2.The thing or something like that
> ...



I love how you consider "The Thing" to be a movie that changed your life but you don't remember the title. Unless there is a movie called "The Thing or Something Like That". But I do like your list.

There needs to be more Godzilla movies. Also, they need to be of one continuity.


----------



## Serp (Apr 21, 2009)

No real order but.
Oldboy, that made me think differently.
Lion King, need I explain.
Catch me if you can, fucking awesome film.
Cool Runnings, the Jamaican in me.
Fight Club, first taste of mindfuck and I liked it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2009)

> Casshern put me in a coma. Seriously, it bored me up until the end. It has an ending that stayed with me for a long time.......



So many people whine about there not being enough action in the movie but if you can't appreciate what the director was trying to do then you should stick to hollywood. Its a flawed movie but still so amazing.

Oh and Resident Evil/2 Fast 2 Furious also changed my life, it was when I realised I didn't want to waste my time watching crap.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 21, 2009)

hard to say

Schinler's list

Tokyo monogatari

How green was my valley

I cant think of truly deserving ones now


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> So many people whine about there not being enough action in the movie but if you can't appreciate what the director was trying to do then you should stick to hollywood. Its a flawed movie but still so amazing.
> 
> Oh and Resident Evil/2 Fast 2 Furious also changed my life, it was when I realised I didn't want to waste my time watching crap.



I didn't mind the lack of action. I simply am not a huge fan of "anime translating into film" when it's so blatantly realized. Bleh, here is my full review. It should be noted that I'm not a major fan of this review.



			
				martialhorror said:
			
		

> CASSHERN(2004)
> 
> (Directed by Kazuaki Kiriya)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mironbiron (Jul 24, 2009)

- Fight Club; made me hate certain parts of society, got manlier watching this one lol.

- The Godfather; the enormous amount of wisdom and life lessons always blows me away.

- The Exorcist; still regret watching this one 5 years ago, true fear!

- Apocalypse Now; I  now understand what true horror is and what it does to a human being.

- Hook; makes me relive my childhood again, I don't want to grow up when I see this movie.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

Wouldn't say they have changed my life, but they have definitely affected my life through my thoughts about how I see certain things.

Schindler's List.
Passion of the Christ.
Slumdog Millionaire.
Gladiator.
American History X.


----------



## Hyouma (Jul 25, 2009)

In the chronological order that I saw them:
-Unforgiven: Clint Eastwood's typical western character became somewhat of my role model
-On The Beach: first time I was baffled after a movie, the ending had quite the impact on me, making me appreciate life more
-The World, The Flesh And The Devil: shows human nature better than a lot of movies
-12 Angry Men: everything in life is perspective
-Fight Club: the anti-society thing and all that, but what I also took out of this movie is the aspect of love, which is victorious in the end

Runner-up is Vanilla Sky, love is simply beautiful


----------



## keiiya (Jul 25, 2009)

The following gave me a different way to view the world. 

Fight Club
It was both subversive and unexpectedly powerful and it struck a deep chord with me.

Amercian History X 
Showed me the extreme sides of rascism and hatred.

2001: A Space Odyssey 
This movie is a great source of inspiration.

Monty Python and the Holy Grail
I saw this when I was fairly young and it changed the way I saw what funny was.

The Matrix
The film pulled out all kinds of philosophies and perceptions of reality which I loved.



That was hard to do.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jul 25, 2009)

Well.. I don't have a top 5.. but I do remember one movie, Sepet, that prompted me to rethink about interracial relationships. Right after the movie, I called up the then guy-of-my-dreams to tell him I loved him. That movie got me into a two-year relationship.


----------



## ethereal (Jul 25, 2009)

*Shindler's List* - The image of the little girl in the read coat will forever be engraved in my mind.

*Requiem for a Dream*- "Purple in the morning, blue in the afternoon and orange in the evening. Just like that, one, two, three, four."

*Babel* - Thought about this movie for several days afterwards. It just changed my view of the world and people.


----------



## ez (Jul 25, 2009)

the matrix 
monty python and the holy grail 
citizen kane 
oldboy

i can't think of a fifth right now. the matrix opened me up to philosophy, iirc. i watched it at a pretty young age. monty python is _the_ movie to remember from high school. citizen kane made me very interested in oldies in general, and oldboy opened up my eyes to korean cinema.

i'm not sure if this is a definitive list, btw.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 25, 2009)

_Cum pumpers_ volume 2...

at the time it opened my eyes to a whole new world.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 25, 2009)

keiiya said:


> The Matrix
> The film pulled out all kinds of philosophies and perceptions of reality which I loved.



If my list would continue to 10, that movie would have been #6.


----------



## Anjo (Jul 25, 2009)

~Avant~ said:


> Antwone Fisher, this movie single handedly saved my life. When I was in foster care, they let us watch this movie once. It brung me back from the brink of insanity and returned my hope.
> 
> My favorite Scenes


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 25, 2009)

Dragonball Evolution: I will probably never look at anime/cartoon's turned live action the same way ever again. I though tit might be decent but it was a piece of garbage. it ruined the many childhood memories ( and early teen)  I had from dragonball and just shat on them.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 26, 2009)

The first movie I ever cried to.

[Youtube]2DLGwlkvaKM[/youtube]


----------

